# What is its genetic name ???



## westernrocky (Dec 5, 2012)

i have friend that put two pinstripe stimmies together producing a clutch of nine eight normal looking but the 9th is a pale pink almost see through looking, the stimmie markings are "just" visible and it has blue eyes, can any genetics keepers suggest what this morph is called l dont believe its albino because of the blue eyes... any serious suggestions would be greatly appreciated.......WR


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

wow congrats maybe post up a pic 
im thinking maybe along the lines of leucistic


----------



## caliherp (Dec 5, 2012)

If I'm not mistaking its a blue eyed leucistic. The super form of a pinstripe. Can't tell without picks.


----------



## westernrocky (Dec 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> If I'm not mistaking its a blue eyed leucistic. The super form of a pinstripe. Can't tell without picks.


caliherp we hadn't heard of blue eyed leucistic, but its eyes are blue, but the body is pale pink not white and thats after its 1st. shed/slough...WR


----------



## caliherp (Dec 5, 2012)

westernrocky said:


> caliherp we hadn't heard of blue eyed leucistic, but its eyes are blue, but the body is pale pink not white and thats after its 1st. shed/slough...WR


Ya it's most comanly used in the ball python world. I'm not sure it's the same like I said without a picture we won't be able to tell.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> If I'm not mistaking its a blue eyed leucistic. The super form of a pinstripe. Can't tell without picks.



isnt the the super form of pinstripe not visually detectable ?
or is that just in different snakes?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 5, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> isnt the the super form of pinstripe not visually detectable ?
> or is that just in different snakes?


I think you may be right. I'm not into ball python morphs. There are way to many to keep track of. I'll stick with my normals. Thanks for the correction though.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> I think you may be right. I'm not into ball python morphs. There are way to many to keep track of. I'll stick with my normals. Thanks for the correction though.



no worries but i am still jealous
i want ball pythons !


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2012)

cUMMON MAN YOU GOTTA POST SOME PICS UP..


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 5, 2012)

pics or it never happened


----------



## caliherp (Dec 5, 2012)

Nilesh said:


> no worries but i am still jealous
> i want ball pythons !


They are a great species to work with. Although I have to admit some of the morphs they are working on and insane. I just hate the way the ball python scene turned out. I refuse to buy even the most basic "entry level morph".


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> They are a great species to work with. Although I have to admit some of the morphs they are working on and insane. I just hate the way the ball python scene turned out. I refuse to buy even the most basic "entry level morph".


is it very hard to get a wild type ball python over there? id think most people would be stumped on what a wild ball would even look like


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

caliherp said:


> They are a great species to work with. Although I have to admit some of the morphs they are working on and insane. I just hate the way the ball python scene turned out. I refuse to buy even the most basic "entry level morph".



yeah they sure went crazy with them! ay
well at least you can still buy wild type(normal) royals

wait wasn't there an actual leusistic spotted python in 2010? whatever happened to that?


----------



## lithopian (Dec 5, 2012)

i want to see a pic of this pink stimmie!


----------



## caliherp (Dec 5, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> is it very hard to get a wild type ball python over there? id think most people would be stumped on what a wild ball would even look like


Lol you could find wild coughts for sale with little effort. And I wouldent be surprised nowadays if some newcomers dident know. You see a lot more morphs for sale then normals or even hets.


----------



## westernrocky (Dec 5, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> pics or it never happened


thomasssss, thats a bit old "pics or it never happened" we genuinely would like to know the morph name WR


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 5, 2012)

westernrocky said:


> thomasssss, thats a bit old "pics or it never happened" we genuinely would like to know the morph name WR



Then post a pic and you may get your answer.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 5, 2012)

Old or not... 'This thread is useless without pics.'


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

I've bred some stimi's with wings. They can't fly yet but it looks like they may be able to when they are a bit bigger. The wings look very similar to bat wings. Anyone know what this morph is called?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I've bred some stimi's with wings. They can't fly yet but it looks like they may be able to when they are a bit bigger. The wings look very similar to bat wings. Anyone know what this morph is called?



A Batwing stimmy??


----------



## Gruni (Dec 5, 2012)

Flederstimsoni... as per fledermaus. Maybe Fledermorph?


----------



## westernrocky (Dec 5, 2012)

thankyou for everything


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 5, 2012)

If he wants a home for that little one, let me know


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 5, 2012)

westernrocky said:


> thankyou for everything



Mate, just post a pic of it if you want some real answers... You're not going to get anything but guesses and smart *** comments with a thread like this.

It's like me starting a thread saying I bred a blue and red platypus then asking "what is its genetic name ???". Shoes have cameras these days, not hard to take a quick snap to help your question.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 5, 2012)

westernrocky said:


> thankyou for everything



We were just being playful while we waited for a pic of the specimen. As was said without it you won't get an accurate answer. 

Is there a problem with providing a pic? I won't be able to answer your original question but it sounds like something I would love to have a look at.


----------



## No-two (Dec 5, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Mate, just post a pic of it if you want some real answers... You're not going to get anything but guesses and smart *** comments with a thread like this.
> 
> It's like me starting a thread saying I bred a blue and red platypus then asking "what is its genetic name ???". Shoes have cameras these days, not hard to take a quick snap to help your question.




Much harder to get a photo of something when it doesn't exist.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

(Meanwhile OP has tongue out in concentration trying to master photoshop).


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 5, 2012)

That and an albino anterisia is very new so to pop out a random blue eye leuristic would be something no person would have seen here to my knowlage... if you post a snap and its all legit there is a chance you have something special and you will be able to name it... maybe call it the "super awesome Toby is great morph"?? just throwing some ideas around?? lol 

If it is legit im super excited to see it..

- - - Updated - - -







like this?? this is a blue eye Leucistic morph ball


----------



## Gruni (Dec 5, 2012)

I caught a flatheadmarlinshark and it was thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssss big! 8)

Ok so the op's snake is more plausible than that.... but _I WANNA SEE IT DADDY! I WANNA! I WANNA! Make him show it to me!:cry:_

- - - Updated - - -

Oooooh _THAT_ is pretty Justdragons, will you get Santa to give me one for Christmas?


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Anything that starts with "I have a friend that has...", is never true.

anyway can't be as nice as my friends sunglow.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 5, 2012)

westernrocky said:


> thomasssss, thats a bit old "pics or it never happened" we genuinely would like to know the morph name WR


 
you cant make a thread like this and not expect anyone to put that line in , even if it is old its very well suited for this thread , saying you have some new blue eyed white skinned stimmie morph but not providing any proof what so ever and you didn't expect any doubters seriously

also normally when people come up with a new morph THEY give it a name , like the recent silver pepper MD's a member on here produced , they had photos so there was ZERO doubt


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Perhaps my blue netted dragons.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 5, 2012)

My miniture pig grew wings and flew to treasure island and came back with diamonds the size of dinner plates... Oh wait I thought this was the dream thread.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Funny how you can lose all credibility with a single post....


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 5, 2012)

Why are people so rude ?


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 5, 2012)

Wild~Touch said:


> Why are people so rude ?



Same reason people are so sensitive.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 5, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Same reason people are so sensitive.



Same reason why the biggest ones are the ones that get away?


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Hopefully a picture will emerge and we will all be like "ooohhhh aaaahhhhhh". Till such time it's all just a bit of fun.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## reptilezac (Dec 5, 2012)

PIcs ?


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


>



lol


----------



## swampie (Dec 5, 2012)

The snake in question does exist, it was bred by a reputable member/breeder on this site he doesn't want to post pics of it as he wants to keep it quiet that it is in his collection as it may be something special, he just wants to get an idea of what it might be. I will be going over to view it sometime in the next week so maybe I can persuade him to let me take a pic for all the doubters out there.

Cheers,
Al


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 5, 2012)

A pic won't let people know who he is but it might get him an answer as to what it may be.A vague description however will get him nothing but wild guesses.


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 5, 2012)

swampie said:


> The snake in question does exist, it was bred by a reputable member/breeder on this site he doesn't want to post pics of it as he wants to keep it quiet that it is in his collection as it may be something special, he just wants to get an idea of what it might be. I will be going over to view it sometime in the next week so maybe I can persuade him to let me take a pic for all the doubters out there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



Doesn't want people to know he has it and that it exists, but asks everyone what it could possibly be...
Hmmm...

Oxymoron?


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 5, 2012)

swampie said:


> The snake in question does exist, it was bred by a reputable member/breeder on this site he doesn't want to post pics of it as he wants to keep it quiet that it is in his collection as it may be something special, he just wants to get an idea of what it might be. I will be going over to view it sometime in the next week so maybe I can persuade him to let me take a pic for all the doubters out there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Al



If he wants it quiet why post it here? Surely a reputable breeder knows enough others to gwtvthe info required without posting it on a public forum?

- - - Updated - - -

Oop badsville beat me to it


----------



## Umbral (Dec 5, 2012)

Take a pic and post it just don't tell us who it belongs too since we have now been told it exists showing a pic won't hurt.


----------



## swampie (Dec 5, 2012)

I understand it is hard without a pic, I will try to get a pic when I go around there but that is entirely up to him, not sure how I will go now though with all the smart bum comments made in this thread.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Dec 5, 2012)

swampie said:


> I understand it is hard without a pic, I will try to get a pic when I go around there but that is entirely up to him, not sure how I will go now though with all the smart bum comments made in this thread.[/QUOTE
> If a pic is posted, the "smart bum" comments will cease.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 5, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Someone Pm me plz when it arrives ....


----------



## PieBald (Dec 5, 2012)

Why start a thread like this and not put a pic up


----------



## Snowman (Dec 5, 2012)

Threads like this without pics are the biggest waste of time.... If I wanted to waste my time I'd google smuggled.


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 5, 2012)

Lets just call it " ËRIC "


----------



## Gruni (Dec 5, 2012)

Swampie if the OP had said what you did it would have been recieved differently but at the end of the day the best thing the breeder could have done was give the OP a pic and that way it would have been answered straight up and no one would know where the snake is. It is pretty much a natural reaction to poke the fun when someone simply wont post a pic or give a reason for not posting. You must admit the old friend of mine line is often a bit of a dodgy start.

I think all the nay sayers would readily apologise and give the appropriate 'wow' reactions upon seeing it.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 5, 2012)

Would love to see a pic when posted.


----------



## rack_one (Dec 5, 2012)

Give him time he has to photo shop it first


----------



## Shotta (Dec 5, 2012)

Can we at least see a pic of the parents keen to see a Pinstripe stimmi is there many around?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 6, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I've bred some stimi's with wings. They can't fly yet but it looks like they may be able to when they are a bit bigger. The wings look very similar to bat wings. Anyone know what this morph is called?



its called Shenanigans 


Snowman said:


> Anything that starts with "I have a friend that has...", is never true.



I'm 95% sure it is true


----------



## Snowman (Dec 6, 2012)

You mean you have a friend that thinks its 95% true


----------



## Gruni (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh face it you two, 35.7% of all statistics in a forum are made up.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 6, 2012)

dID YOU SEE IT SWAMPIE?? iS IT LEGIT??


----------



## Stuart (Dec 6, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Oh face it you two, 35.7% of all statistics in a forum are made up.









Its a pity as we can all say with confidence that until we have seen it with our own eyes, it cant exist. I am really hoping we are proven wrong and a picture of this beauty gets posted up. I myself would like to just like to see it for the sake of seeing it.


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2012)

Just Dragons - I don't have to see it to know it's legit, the breeder is a good friend of mine and he called me all excited as soon as it hatched. I will go and see it when I get the time and hopefully he will allow me to take a pic or two.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers bud that's great.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No-two (Dec 6, 2012)

I saw something that sounds very similar a few years ago however it was a childreni and died a few days after it hatched.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 6, 2012)

That's a shame No-two. Swampie, all I can say is Do it! DO it! DO IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2012)

Hayden, I posted up pics a couple of years back where I had a four macs, two in two clutches from the same pairing in consecutive years that were of similar description to the thread subject and they died within a few days of hatching.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Any chance of reposting those pics Swampie?


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2012)

See what I can do, I don't actually know where they are but I know I have them saved on a disk somewhere.

- - - Updated - - -

Here are some of the pics. Obviously after the snakes died.

Hoping to breed the same pair again this year and see if I get some of the same but hopefully with a better outcome. 
I gave them a rest last season just gone as the season before I got a clutch out of them and most of the eggs went bad with quite a few slugs in the clutch.


----------



## Gruni (Dec 6, 2012)

Swampie, I hate to ask but... What's a slug?

Shame they died the second one looks like it could have grown into something nice.


----------



## Splitmore (Dec 6, 2012)

swampie, they're just pre-term neonates, the coulour is about the last thing to fully develop before hatching. Most eggs that die in the week before hatching have similar looking snakes inside, had they gone full term and hatched would be standard looking hatchies


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 6, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Swampie, I hate to ask but... What's a slug?
> 
> Shame they died the second one looks like it could have grown into something nice.


slugs a term used for non viable eggs mate


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2012)

No we went through that when I originally posted the pics, not going through all that again, I'd rather pull the pics down. They hatched out by themselves full term then died within a few days.

I don't go along with the whole colour/pattern is the last thing develop, I've had candled enough eggs over the years 2-3 weeks out from hatching and you can clearly see the neo's well developed pattern through the egg. Have also cut eggs open that have died a few weeks out and the neo inside has a well developed pattern.


----------



## junglepython2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks swampie, did they pip and hatch on there own?


----------



## swampie (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, they were quite good size hatchies too.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 7, 2012)

They have blue eyes yeah swampie?? Look special.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albino93 (Dec 7, 2012)

They kinda look like caramal spotteds, t+ albino maybe? hope ur pair can produce these again, would be very interesting to see the results.


----------



## The Devil (Dec 7, 2012)

swampie said:


> Just Dragons - I don't have to see it to know it's legit, the breeder is a good friend of mine and he called me all excited as soon as it hatched. I will go and see it when I get the time and hopefully he will allow me to take a pic or two.



Swampie, you're right, does exist. I went down and had a look at that baby snake today. Took my (good) Canon 600 to do some pics, but with it being sorta translucent pink I couldn't get a true colour pic. Apparently a wildlife photographer has been booked for this weekend. Whether or not pics are going to be posted I really don't know.


----------



## Red-Ink (Dec 7, 2012)

The Devil said:


> Swampie, you're right, does exist. I went down and had a look at that baby snake today. Took my (good) Canon 600 to do some pics, but with it being sorta translucent pink I couldn't get a true colour pic. Apparently a wildlife photographer has been booked for this weekend. Whether or not pics are going to be posted I really don't know.



Any similarities to this one?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/antaresia-stimsoni-mutation-127859/


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah Nev I went and had a look today also, was a nice looking critter and seemed strong and healthy.

Red-ink -you could call it similar to that one but more like the dead spotted python pictured in my hand earlier in the thread as it has has the blue eyes and bizarre coloured blotches that I can't even explain. The one in the mutation thread has normal coloured eyes and orange coloured blotches.


----------



## The Devil (Dec 7, 2012)

A little bit like that one although the one I saw has far less pattern and is a lighter pink. The only thing I can think of to describe the pink is a pic I saw recently of a pink diamond found at the Argyle mine in W.A. The eyes are a blue like Steve McQueen had.

Going to see if I can go back down there this weekend to watch the wildlife photographer at work. Might pick up some tips.


----------



## swampie (Dec 7, 2012)

Nev, check out the pic I posted earlier, the one in my hand, I reckon it's similar to that, what do you think ?
Keep in mind I couldn't get the colour right in that pic either.


----------



## eipper (Dec 7, 2012)

I would like to get shots of this critter


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 8, 2012)

Hopefully this turns out to be a good strong survivor with viable genetic traits. I have stayed away from this thread because like many I was sceptical but with more witnesses I wish all good luck for the breeder and hope something special comes out of it for the whole Australian herping community.


----------



## Shaggz (Dec 13, 2012)

Just wondering if there has been any word on when pictures might be released of this hatchy??? Also wondering how it is going, hoping that it is powering along nice and strong.


----------



## MyMitchie (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh i am just so desperate for pictures


----------



## Gruni (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Justdragons (Dec 13, 2012)

No good Gruni.. Could just be my phone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruni (Dec 13, 2012)

...


----------



## Stuart (Dec 13, 2012)

Gruni, have you tried the Go Advanced and then Manage attachments?


----------



## Gruni (Dec 15, 2012)

So still no pics?


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

Surely a pic wouldn't give away the snakes location anymore than posting about having it. We don't know your name let alone address.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 15, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Surely a pic wouldn't give away the snakes location anymore than posting about having it. We don't know your name let alone address.



It's no secret anyway given that at least 3 people on this forum alone know of its existence.Once more than one person knows a secret then it is no longer one.


----------



## RedFox (Dec 15, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> It's no secret anyway given that at least 3 people on this forum alone know of its existence.Once more than one person knows a secret then it is no longer one.



All the more reason for pics.


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 20, 2012)

Any updates on this ?


----------

